# Best Boarding for Dogs - Melbosstrand, CT



## Hooked (29/11/17)

Pet-i-Ket is absolutely the best if you need to board your dogs, or even just for day-car. The dogs are not kept in cages/kennels. Instead, during the day all the dogs go into fenced-in enclosures, where they are free to run around and make friends, jump over the tyres, stroll across the bridge and play with the toys that are lying around. My little Rusty (first pic) is busy as usual!

At night, all the dogs are herded into a big, locked-up shed where they have tyres to curl up in if they wish (doesn't my Kena (2nd pic) look snug?) and blankies. 

My dogs have been there 3 times, for long stays and when I fetch them I can see that they've been happy. 

Pics from left to right:
Busy Rusty (my dog),  Kena in bed (my dog), Hot Day (unknown dog), Playground (unknown dog), Tube (unknown dog)












Here are the details for Pet-i-Ket
Klein Zoutrivier Farm, R27, Melkbosstrand (Bushpub turnoff, Opp Dynefontein) Cape Town
Tel: 0215534117
Email: pet-i-ket@cybersmart.co.za
https://www.pet-i-ket.co.za


Look on FB for Pet-i-Ket Animal Behaviour Facility (the owner is an Animal Behaviourist and also conducts puppy training there).


----------

